

Cell phone battery catches fire, burns hacker's tail at Defcon - SlipperySlope
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57481932-83/cell-phone-battery-catches-fire-burns-hackers-tail-at-defcon
I for one, never <i>ever</i> sit on my cell phone.
======
jerrya
Possible causes:

1) He damaged the battery by sitting on it. 2) The battery is a FBI/CIA/NSA
OEM replacement with a malfunctioning listening device.

